# My soap keeps getting an ugly white layer on the outside



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I read on some link that it was just an aesthetic problem, but they didn't say what was causing this ugliness. What do I need to do different? Is it my recipe? or maybe where I am curing my soap?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds likw soda ash. It does not harm the soap. Sometimes if you take a cloth with a bit of rubbing alcohol on it, it will wipe right off.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I thought it was the cooling too fast . try wrapping the soap in a blanket and let it cool slower.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cover the top of the soap with plastic wrap, wrap well in blanket and let it gel.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I do cover with plastic wrap and a blanket or large towel. I will try the rubbing alcohol. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

shiandpete.1 said:


> I do cover with plastic wrap and a blanket or large towel. I will try the rubbing alcohol. Thanks guys!!!!


Make sure the plastic wrap is in contact with the raw soap.


----------

